# EFT works...and it's free...and you can do it now!



## doctor007 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just tap along....you will be amazed...you can study how it works later at www.eftuniverse.com....I am not the guy on the video....

It's called the Emotional Freedom Technique....if you desire to really learn about it...the sky is the limit...you may be teaching it one day to help others..

LISTEN AND DO THE ENTIRE VIDEO!


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Whatever you say.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not sure that I get the point of this. There are plenty of things one can do to relieve anxiety momentarily. You can drink, for example. You can meditate. But then when you are in a social situation, you may find yourself feeling very nervous again. How is EFT any different?


----------



## valgal123 (Jun 15, 2009)

i've known of eft for 5 years. it does work, but in my experience in order for it to work you have to do it 5 times a day for 10 minute intervals. i find this tedious and boring. I've also seen eft practitioners where i would end up crying the whole time while they tapped on me. keep in mind that i don't cry and especially in front of people! i stopped going because i was so ashamed of the crying episodes. 

people who don't believe there are many documentaries.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

As a placebo, it is apparently safer than psychotherapy. It should, and presumably does, cost nothing. The five-times-a-day pattern closely resembles medieval prayer rituals, which were probably good placebos for emotional conditions. In fact, I had a very nervous Muslim boyfriend once who told me that the prayer ritual made him calmer. (He said this to me while nervously smoking, of course.) This is not criticism of EFT. In fact, safe, free alternatives to psychotherapy are most welcome. I've said elsewhere that placebo is perfectly fine, but it should be free and safe. EFT seems to fill the bill, based on what I've heard so far. It might be easier to keep up the 5-times-daily ritual if there were some belief system linked to it. But as an atheist I'm afraid I don't have any suggestions.


----------

